# Sharing photos of the newbs :)



## theurbanfarm (Jun 25, 2016)

These are some of the newbs from a breeder who frequents and expo we have around here. Very excited to have mice again! Pictures are not great, snapped them with my cell phone so I need to try and take some better ones.









































































Also have a little fox female who is kinda jumpy, so I was not able to get pics and what I'm thinking is a really smutty brindle female? Need to get pics of her too.


----------



## FlufferNutter (May 6, 2016)

What a pretty mix of mice. Are you in the states or the UK? None of the breeders around here have mice of that quality.


----------



## theurbanfarm (Jun 25, 2016)

FlufferNutter said:


> What a pretty mix of mice. Are you in the states or the UK? None of the breeders around here have mice of that quality.


I'm in Indiana! She has a really lovely selection, I'm looking forward to getting more from her in the future.


----------



## FlufferNutter (May 6, 2016)

theurbanfarm said:


> FlufferNutter said:
> 
> 
> > What a pretty mix of mice. Are you in the states or the UK? None of the breeders around here have mice of that quality.
> ...


Lucky! I am excited to see what you do with that great start!


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

Oh look! You have a smoke in there! What lovely mice. These look like either Nicole B or Amie's mice, out of Ohio. Which expo was this?


----------

